# Amazon Clearwater Biotope: 17 Gallon ADA 60p



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking sick dude. Very sick. Love the wood.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks man. since i'm running only 24w, plants grow super slow. but the wait seems worth it because it's starting to fill in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That piece of wood is amazing and I love these kinda tanks. Subscribed


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice setup!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks very nice. The small orange cave just looks abit out of place.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

problemman said:


> That piece of wood is amazing and I love these kinda tanks. Subscribed


i love the DW, it's really nice and has tons of character



malaybiswas said:


> Nice setup!


thanks!



PinoyBoy said:


> Looks very nice. The small orange cave just looks abit out of place.


yep, i hate the pot, it has to be there in order to displace some of the male's aggression towards the female


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Where are the Swords? Still pending?

Perhaps replace the clay pot cave with a coconut cave? :smile:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i agree get rid of the flower pot to get a coconut one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the sword had large leaves which began to melt after planting because the plant had been sitting in a bag of CO2 and mist for about a week, so i have a ton of leaves now, but none tall enough to see from the front, they are clearly visible if i take a side shot though. i love its colors.

i was thinking about getting a coco cave, but don't they break easily? i mean once waterlogged they'd seem pretty easy to break if you ask me


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

No offence if I'm incorrect, but your a teenager correct? (I am) That is a BEAUTIFUL tank! Very very very good job! Do you use pressurized Co2? How much did it run you?

That DW is AMAZING. Looks, really scragly.  Only thing I would suggest is just wait out til some moss covers the bright color of the pot, that will be a wicked cave afterwards. Great.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, i'm a teenager. and thanks! no added CO2, just from the fish and decomposition.

i made a moss arch on the pot rim to eventually cover the orange as the moss grows:


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

I love the overall display of you tank. Nice and clean. With some kickbutt driftwood to boot. :thumbsup:

The only thing that gets to me is the heater (have you considered an external heater?) and the uneven-ish level of the substrate in the front near the pot, or was it meant to be like that? 

Minor details aside, your cave idea is very innovative! Can't wait to see how it looks once the moss starts to creep all over it. Your Apistos will definitely love their own little room if they ever decide to breed. lol


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks very good, fishman. Nice work!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> I love the overall display of you tank. Nice and clean. With some kickbutt driftwood to boot. :thumbsup:
> 
> The only thing that gets to me is the heater (have you considered an external heater?) and the uneven-ish level of the substrate in the front near the pot, or was it meant to be like that?
> 
> Minor details aside, your cave idea is very innovative! Can't wait to see how it looks once the moss starts to creep all over it. Your Apistos will definitely love their own little room if they ever decide to breed. lol


thanks!

I made the little ditch beside the cave as a little place for my apistos to rest (they like tons of places), and they seem to use it on occasion so i just left it. i don't particularly like it either, but it's a biotope, it can't be too meticulously maintained :icon_roll

I sure as hell hope they breed, but i'm really just hoping for them to get along. they hate each other's guts :flick:



thrak76 said:


> Looks very good, fishman. Nice work!


thanks!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, seems like your from the east bay, are you on sfbaaps?

Have you considered painting the pot with some krylon paint? maybe paint it brown so it blends in better?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i sure am on SFBAAPS. i had an account that was there for like a year and half, and then i tried to change my email and something went wrong. since there are no admins anymore to fix problems, i had to recreate my account. now there's like 4 posts on it.

i was thinking about painting, but it doesn't seem worth it when the moss will cover it in a short amount of time anyway.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

fishman9809 said:


> i was thinking about getting a coco cave, but don't they break easily? i mean once waterlogged they'd seem pretty easy to break if you ask me


One word... NO. :smile: I have used coconut caves before and they don't get much softer even if waterlogged for a while.

But don't worry about it... the clay pot isn't too bad either.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

If you don't like that pot, why don't you put a cichlid stone or something like that in there instead? If you put the opening toward the back, they just look like a regular rock.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update. 12 Nannostomus marginatus added because the last lemon tetra jumped. FTS:









I call this oto brownie because this guy is BROWN. DW brown:








Damn snails....:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey,

I love the moss carpet i'm going to try to achieve the same effect in my tank =D


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking awesome. I love the fish.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks to both of you!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I know this is all south american fish but if your hating the snails that much maybe add a dwarf puffer....or if the theme is that important you could go bigger with the tank and get an amazon puffer....id go dwarf because your tank and he wont be that noticeable


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome tank. I love that driftwood. Good luck with the snails.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice setup dude! Pencilfish are an awesome choice.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice scape!!! and that driftwood looks sic!!! what type of moss are you using to carpet??? and how are you keeping the moss soooo low to the ground??? ...can you post any close-up pictures of the moss carpet setup?? i'm trying to achieve a similar look


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

looks like the entire plantation went per the driftwood ... everything just flows
very nice !


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Update


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking good. Its fairly simple in its design, but appears complex with the different colors/contrasts.

Unfortunately I'm going to have to +1 on the flowerpot. I think it would really go a long way to develop something different out of rock, or just the right piece of driftwood, or even the coconut as others suggested. The bright orange of the pot just takes your eyes away from all of the really beautiful stuff you've done with the scape.

J


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Moss replaced with Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, added Echinodorus angustifolia "Vesuvius"

Tank has 5 pencilfish remaining, no apistos, and all the otos.

The plants that are thriving are: Staurogyne 049, stargrass, Hygrophila "tiger", and algae.

Wish I had a larger tank but I bought a fixie instead


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

How's the L brasiliensis growing for you? Staying low?

Gah...
A fixie?! :icon_conf	:icon_neut
Shoulda bought a bigger tank instead 

Looks good man!


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Tank looks awesome, but come on.....clean that filter tube already. That thing is gross


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> How's the L brasiliensis growing for you? Staying low?
> 
> Gah...
> A fixie?! :icon_conf	:icon_neut
> ...


Well the plant is relatively new and since my light is so low I can't really tell if it'll shoot up for a while because it grows liiiikkkkeeeeeee thhhhhhiiiiiiissssssssssss. I planted it about a month and a half ago and I'm just starting to see some runners. :red_mouth

The fixie was only $345 so I couldn't have gotta a much larger setup anyway :icon_wink

But admit it, she's pretty!:










While I didn't get a larger tank, I did get a smaller project to distract myself:












Loop said:


> Tank looks awesome, but come on.....clean that filter tube already. That thing is gross


hehehe. I'm not cleaning it because I'm lazy and planning to transform the setup into a Brazilian Amazon Biotope paludarium this summer roud:


----------

